# new knee



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

am sending road tax disk in for refund have found out i need a new knee having it done 8 oct then later my left knee down key hole so will be out of action for a long time so i will get some money back kenny


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Good luck with the operations, had mine done a couple of years back and have been totally pain free after physio finished


----------

